# Tabitha's lucky escape.



## Tigerlilly (Jul 5, 2006)

Tabitha is a pretty little ginger and white female who came to live with us about ten years ago. We aren't exactly sure how old she is because she is a rescued cat.

Somebody put her in a plastic bag and threw her out of a car window. The bag got caught in a tree and she was only found because someone heard her cries. She was heavily pregnant. I guess that's why she was thrown away.

She is still very frightened of plastic bags. She has a good home now and is loved very much. She can be a bit naughty sometimes!!!!


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

awww, thats not nice, why would some one do that, at least she was saved tho, and is happy now


----------



## Shell Dingle (Jul 11, 2006)

Nooooo! That makes me so sad! I hate that people can be so cruel to cats, dogs, and other animals. I could never, ever do such a thing, and I don't think any decent person could. People who are so mean to animals deserve a lot worse.

I'm glad she's found someone (or you found her) who loves her as much as she deserves.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I am glad that this nice cat has given you so much pleasure over the years. What a cruel way to dispose of a helpless animal.
She is lucky that someone heard her. Poor thing.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What an awful thing to do to an animal! I am so glad you rescued Tabitha and gave her a good, loving home.


----------

